

The Future of Cannabis Is Sun Grown - guyht
http://tantaluslabs.com/populace/the-future-of-marijuana-is-sun-grown/

======
jasonlaramburu
Interesting, there are also sun grown brands being developed like Marigold:
[http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/09/09/is-it-
time-f...](http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/09/09/is-it-time-for-eco-
friendly-conscious-cannabis/)

